# Playing Sony playstation 2 games on your computer



## krates (Dec 11, 2007)

Well ps2 games come early then the computer games and they are better than comp so why not you play ps2 games now no need to buy a seprate play station you just have to use your computer to play


*What is it ??*

*PCSX2* is a PlayStation 2 emulator for Windows and Linux, started by the same team that brought you PCSX (a Sony PlayStation 1 emulator).
 The *PCSX2* project attempts to allow PS2 code to be executed on your computer, thus meaning you can put a PS2 DVD or CD into your computers drive, and boot it up!

Download


 After please read the guide for configuring the software here

*www.pcsx2.net/guide.php
_*
*__*If you like it please feel free to comment on my blog 
*_

Thanks
Krates


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks man........ glad to find one good emulator.....hopefully it works


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 11, 2007)

great dude!! thanks for the info!!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 12, 2007)

u have check it work properly in ur pc i have checked 8 month ago its not work if some  game r run but very slow like giving a big lag


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 12, 2007)

Try epsxe,
it works great and has both linux and windows version.
*www.epsxe.com/

To be frank, games ran faster on linux for me 

Regards,
ray


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 12, 2007)

NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> u have check it work properly in ur pc i have checked 8 month ago its not work if some  game r run but very slow like giving a big lag


Same here.....doesnt run most of the games.......website claims that the project is still under development


----------



## krates (Dec 12, 2007)

rayraven said:
			
		

> Try epsxe,
> it works great and has both linux and windows version.
> *www.epsxe.com/
> 
> ...



Epsxe is only for ps1 and make sure before pcsx2 that

your computer must have atleast 1gb ram and 256mb video card (Nvidia or Ati recommended)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 12, 2007)

WWE Smackdown! Here Comes the Pain, WWE Smackdown VS Raw 2008 - Playable *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/105.gif
*www.pcsx2.net/compat.php?c=search


----------



## johnjjx (Dec 15, 2007)

i tried it long back on my 6800gt oc agp and amd 64 3000+ proccy..512mb ram.
playd wwe raw vs smackdown 2006.......but u willb amazed by d fps i got
it was below 6.
tht makes heavy sys requirements for games tob playable on pc.
guess c2d n 8800gt cud do it. not sure though.


----------



## prafull (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes, a decent cpu+gpu combination should do it now. We have improved a lot.


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 16, 2007)

prafull said:
			
		

> We have improved a lot.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 16, 2007)

johnjjx said:
			
		

> i tried it long back on my 6800gt oc agp and amd 64 3000+ proccy..512mb ram.
> playd wwe raw vs smackdown 2006.......but u willb amazed by d fps i got
> it was below 6.
> tht makes heavy sys requirements for games tob playable on pc.
> guess c2d n 8800gt cud do it. not sure though.


Not really.If you are saying that the games itself would have high system requiremnts on the basis of an emulator then you are wrong.That's the inablity of that emulator to make full use of the hardware which is being used & which is not been designed fully to give optimal performance.Heck if you look at PS2's graphic architecture then these games wont require more than a 7600GS roughly to be played normally.I tried it on my rig just out of curiosity with PCSX2 & WWE RVS 2007 loaded till the save screen at the begining & did not proceed further.With DBZ it screwed up the frame rates big time.

So the point is not the hardware being top notch to play these games but the emulator being coded in such a way that it can make full use of existing hardware. 

This development has taken way too long compared to the earlier PSone emulator's,which,I must say were excellent performers during that time.Also just so that you know how the PSone emulator's released back then were easily chruning playable frame rates on lowest of rigs & had excellent compatibility with many games.Hence they got very popular & a point came when the bootleg WWF Smackdown disc's were being worngly being labelled as PC version's & being sold with a custom made installer which would install the emulator & thus making naive audience believe that this was actually a PC CD-ROM. 

I suppose PS2 emulation still has a long way to go.And by the looks of how things are going right now I wouldn't be surprised if they would chuck the project eventually.


----------



## prafull (Dec 17, 2007)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> Not really.If you are saying that the games itself would have high system requiremnts on the basis of an emulator then you are wrong.That's the inablity of that emulator to make full use of the hardware which is being used & which is not been designed fully to give optimal performance.Heck if you look at PS2's graphic architecture then these games wont require more than a 7600GS roughly to be played normally.I tried it on my rig just out of curiosity with PCSX2 & WWE RVS 2007 loaded till the save screen at the begining & did not proceed further.With DBZ it screwed up the frame rates big time.
> 
> So the point is not the hardware being top notch to play these games but the emulator being coded in such a way that it can make full use of existing hardware.
> 
> ...


 
Its already too late at night so I wont write a long msg. Just copying this from refraction's post at ngemu forums..

*Why PS2 emulation is complex and why PS2 emulators are slow. This seems to be a common question in most forums, i shall give you 3 options at this point.*

*Option 1: Read on to what i have to say*
*Option 2: **Read this** This talks about how the ps2 works compared to a PC.*
*Option 3: Post a thread asking why your game runs slow and recieve a warning and maybe even a ban for not reading the rules .*

*A lot of people seem to compare PS2 emulation to the other consoles such as Gamecube and PSX. Why are they faster? well the simple fact is the consoles are much simpler than the PS2, thus less code, bandwidth and development time is required.*

*This is a list of the things the emulator needs to emulate, i shall compare to the PSX.*

*EE (Emotion Engine) core = The PS2's main processor which runs 8x faster than the PSX processor with registers twice the size (128bits) altho in general cases only 64 bits are used, where the PSX uses 32bits as a general rule. The other difference is the R5900 (EE) has many extra instructions, multimedia instructions and extra co processors which arent in the PSX, so we have a processor thats 8x faster and at least 3 times more complex.*

*IOP (In Out Processor) core = This is identicle to the PSX core, it is the same chip with a few extra dma channels, it is also clocked 3mhz higher than the PSX but we can assume its basically the same chip.*

*VU (Vertex Unit) = The PS2's equivilant to the graphics engine on the PSX, it is seen as an extra processor (yes another one) altho the PSX one was 4 times slower than the VU and also the VU has its own memory and run independantly from the main CPU where as the PSX one is cpu dependant. This is the main reason for the slow 3d games on PCSX2, intense vertex processing done by the game using 4 32bit vertex's which makes up the 128bit floating point registers that it contains. This unit also processes textures and 2d information on a part of the unit called the VIF which unpacks texture data and sends it to the GS.*

*SPU2 (Sound Processing Unit 2) = This is literally, the SPU found on the PSX but doubled, so there is now 2 of them to handle *

*GS (Graphics Synthesiser) = This is the PS2 version of the GPU, which does a simular job, but has the ability to do anti aliasing and alsorts of other fancy things, altho some were rarely used, this does all the vertex/texture mapping that you see on the screen.*

*SIF = Now this didnt appear on the PSX, it connects the IOP to the EE and is used to transfer data between the 2, as the DVD, sound etc is situated on the IOP side, pretty much layed out as the PSX was. Altho its function seems simple, its required that we emulate it which takes extra time as expected.*


*These are the main, intesively used parts of the PS2 which are used in the emulator, as you can tell from the comparison that the PS2 is much more complex than the PSX and requires a lot more time. To add insult to injury on the real machine a lot of work will be done asynchronously, so say while the VU is doing something the processor will be doing something else, but unfortunately we cant do this, so we have to run 1 and pause the rest, when thats done let something else do the work and so on, and running all that processing power on a single CPU is very very intensive work. Now take all that and throw on at least FIVE times the requirements due to the emulation needing to process the original data and convert to ix86 *

*As time goes on we find quicker ways to do things and optimise the code, but until we can run games at high speeds, enjoy the fact you can even run a PS2 game on your PC and continue to show your support *


And ya be rest assured, the project isnt being chucked. We have seen amazing results over last few months and I hope the trend continues.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for clearing a lot of technical concepts there mate.BTW no offence meant on whatever you guys are doing out there.My post was merely to reflect the fact that many people actually think that the emulation requires a 8800 or super high end computer to actually churn out those frame rates.When the fact is even if you start playing the game using your PCSX2 on an 8800Ultra with Q6600 and oodles of RAM it won't guarantee you a decent frame rate.Why? Is it that even the modern day hardware would fall flat for running a console which has had it's generation over 5 years now? 

Well not really.It's the actual software which needs to complement the hardware to make that magic happen & we could see those games coming to life.I do understand all the pain & effort you guys are putting in for the development of this project & really appericate it but the thing is it's been a painfully long time & many people have actually left hope that there's going to be a so-called "perfect PS2 emulator".Also do understand that the architecture of PS2 is much more complex to that of the older generation PSone.But you have got to realise that it had just been only couple of months after PSone had been popular,the emulator was up & running & had great compatibility with games.This made them so popular & reached to a level which many didn't think it would. 

I guess there was a similar expectations with PS2's emulator too.In fact I had literally exhausted all my luck trying to get any game running decently on PCSX2 when it had just began with it's project initially.It was a great start but just didn't cut my expectations.May be I was asking for too much. Then again I thought lets give it sometime & here I am still watching slide shows. 



> We have seen amazing results over last few months and I hope the trend continues.


Let me know about any game which would churn out those playable frame rates & I'm going there & seriously going to try this out.Cause this is a point where I have said to myself "Ah forget it & let's just get the dam console" & even though PS3 has come out this console won't date out for me.But if you guys are still holding onto it then nothing like it. 



> As time goes on we find quicker ways to do things and optimise the code, but until we can run games at high speeds, enjoy the fact you can even run a PS2 game on your PC and continue to show your support


Wish you all the luck you need & hope to see a great future for you guys. 

Just one more question,What according to you would fall into a minimum requirement rig,if say,we roughly out to churn out playable frame rates in the future?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 17, 2007)

tried this PSCX2 2-3 months ago nd lemme tell ya guyz it SUX.
never use it.


----------



## prafull (Dec 17, 2007)

> But you have got to realise that it had just been only couple of months after PSone had been popular,the emulator was up & running & had great compatibility with games.This made them so popular & reached to a level which many didn't think it would.


 
*Playstation launch:- 1994*

*First decent emulator for playstation (CVGS) launch:- 1999*

*First release of epsxe:- 2000*

*Epsxe reached a decent level:- 2001*

So, it wasnt really couple of months.  

As far as minimum requirement rig concerned I would say the fastet, newest and obviously costliest machine you can find in the market. 

Jokes apart, As of now 

Intel Core 2 Duo 
Intel Core 2 Quad
AMD Athlon X2 
AMD Opteron Dual Core
AMD Athlon FX Dual Core

*Will work at a reasonably playable speed (this does not mean full speed).*

Also make sure you have lots of RAM and a DX10 supporting card (recent Gsdx10 requires that for best performance).

I cant list all the games which would churn out playable framerates coz the number has gone up so much. (I am sure there will be more than 100+ such games).

Give it a try. Happy Gaming. 



			
				abtom said:
			
		

> tried this PSCX2 2-3 months ago nd lemme tell ya guyz it SUX.
> never use it.


 
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## ico (Dec 18, 2007)

PCSX2 didn't work properly in my computer. I had checked it around 6 months ago.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 18, 2007)

my frnd with 6200TC and AMD Anthlon 2Ghz(single core) managed 9-10 fps at Smackdown Here Comes The Pain.

guyz the basic idea is get a good procc+mobo+graphic card and tweak the plugins as per your system.OCers will enjoy this challenge.more than the hardware the plugins matter.

before epsxe there was connectix game station for win98/2000/95.it ran all PS1 games very well but didn't support high-res and graphically not the best on monitors with greater than 15inch display.

epsxe is my fav. but the bad part is that it doesn't allow a constant fps during a 4-man match it slows but then it's quite fast for singles matches.

RAM isn't an issue coz emulation is more like video encoding the procc. is the main worker.

it took me 4mnths to find a bios for it.i thought it was fully playable then around 3yrs ago.lol.


----------



## johnjjx (Dec 21, 2007)

but ofcourse their programmin techniques failed to deliver performance of a ps2 game in pc.........plugins suckd too apart from the ps1 emulators n its plugins.
@prafull whtever u mentiond is correct 
its d complex emotions engine n other additional inst techs used in ps2.
but here ppl said they playd games smoothly n tht too mnths ago n so i jus wantd to quote tht even on 6800gt oc i cud get only 6fps.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 21, 2008)

check this video..
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqXp65lW-SE


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 21, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> check this video..
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqXp65lW-SE


 
Ah dude, why'd u have to go dig up such old and dead threads?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 21, 2008)

Get out there and buy a PS2 for 5.5K n save all of us from this mess .


----------



## hullap (Feb 21, 2008)

rockstar look at the date of the previous post


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 1, 2008)

and is this not illegal ??
btw PS2 is outdated also


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2008)

^^ arrey yaar..
This thread was bumped by Rockstar and you're bumping it again......

Anyways this thread is also *OUTDATED*.......


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 1, 2008)

1. the thread is outdated

2. the PS2 is outdated

3. the coolness factor in emulating the PS2 is outdated

4. the fact that rockstar likes bumping old threads is outdated

5. the time when the thread was posted, PS2 emulation was already cheap and easy, hence outdated


----------



## hullap (Mar 1, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> 4. the fact that rockstar likes bumping old threads is outdated


lol


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 1, 2008)

^^rofl


----------

